# Driving in Dubai - Not Eligible for Conversion of Driver's License



## hksgp

Dear all,

We are finally moving to Dubai and have one more hurdle to overcome before finalizing our travel arrangements.

Since my driver's license is from Hong Kong, I will be required to take 20 lessons in order to qualify for the dirivng tests. In the meantime, I should be able to rent a car (which is very important with family in tow) but only until the Residence Visa is issued.

The dilemma is that I was told I can't start the driving lessons until I have a Residence Visa and it doesn't matter that I will have a copy of the approved Employment Visa. Is this correct and is there a legal way to work around it? Ideally, I'd like to be able to rely on the rental car while I finish up the driving lessons.

I also checked with some driving centers today and understand they have a waiting list of up to 4 months, unless we cough up Dh 250 per lesson which will allow me to start immediately. I'd like to start asap but not pay this steep fee. Has anyone worked with any of the 5 authorized driving schools and what would you recommend? Would private trainers be a viable option? If so, would anyone have a private trainer to recommend and what would be the cost?

It would be great if you can share your experience, especially if you or you have friends who came from countries that do not qualify for direct conversion of driver's license.

Thank you!


----------



## Mac

If you're on a visit visa you can rent a car with your normal driving licence.

I'm on a visit visa at the min & I rented my car... they didn't even want the international driving permit!


----------



## gfan

hksgp said:


> Dear all,
> 
> We are finally moving to Dubai and have one more hurdle to overcome before finalizing our travel arrangements.
> 
> Since my driver's license is from Hong Kong, I will be required to take 20 lessons in order to qualify for the dirivng tests. In the meantime, I should be able to rent a car (which is very important with family in tow) but only until the Residence Visa is issued.
> 
> The dilemma is that I was told I can't start the driving lessons until I have a Residence Visa and it doesn't matter that I will have a copy of the approved Employment Visa. Is this correct and is there a legal way to work around it? Ideally, I'd like to be able to rely on the rental car while I finish up the driving lessons.
> 
> I also checked with some driving centers today and understand they have a waiting list of up to 4 months, unless we cough up Dh 250 per lesson which will allow me to start immediately. I'd like to start asap but not pay this steep fee. Has anyone worked with any of the 5 authorized driving schools and what would you recommend? Would private trainers be a viable option? If so, would anyone have a private trainer to recommend and what would be the cost?
> 
> It would be great if you can share your experience, especially if you or you have friends who came from countries that do not qualify for direct conversion of driver's license.
> 
> Thank you!


Hi HKSGP,
I will also be facing such a problem when i go over to Dubai and have been trying to find ways around this whole 4 month wait-list issue. Appreciate it if you can let me know if there is a way around it (just in case someone decides to PM you on this). I realise that it would be very difficult getting around Dubai without a car. So yes, appreciate it if someone who has been in such a situation would be able to shed some light on this. 

Cheers...


----------



## Elphaba

You can have a hire car with residency. Problem solved.

It is a legal requirement to have an International Driving Permit, even if you aren't asked to present it.


-


----------



## Mac

Elphaba said:


> It is a legal requirement to have an International Driving Permit, even if you aren't asked to present it.
> 
> -



Really , see this is one of the little probs with Dubai. I asked the "authorites" about this & they said that if I had a UK licence I didn't actually need it. May be worth getting just to be on the safe side!


----------



## Elphaba

Which 'authorities' would that be? The government has advised that an IDP is required. Rental agencies are supposed to ask for it.

Whether you have been asked to provide it is not the point. It remains a legal requirement and it would be unwise not to have the IDP in case of an accident for example.

Laws may be randomly applied here, but flouting them isn't wise as non-compliance, if discovered, can frequently have serious consequences. Take my word for it that no one wants to even see inside a UAE prison.


-


----------



## grasshopper

Elphaba said:


> You can have a hire car with residency. Problem solved.
> 
> -


I thought you had to have a UAE driving licence to hire a car if you had residency (or if you entered the UAE on a work visa)?


----------



## Elphaba

grasshopper said:


> I thought you had to have a UAE driving licence to hire a car if you had residency (or if you entered the UAE on a work visa)?



 Why would I say this if it wasn't the case?

If you hire a car on a visit visa with an IDP you can continue with the contract after you have residency.


=


----------



## Sam75

What if you already have your residency - can you still hire a car on an international licence? or is it too late by then?


----------



## helena

Elphaba said:


> Why would I say this if it wasn't the case?
> 
> If you hire a car on a visit visa with an IDP you can continue with the contract after you have residency.
> 
> 
> =


Hi Elphaba,
Sorry, but just to clarify, we can hire a car on a visit visa with an IDP and will not be required to get a UAE license once our residency visa comes through? This is because as a Malaysian, I wont' be able to convert my licence and will have to go through the lessons and such. 
What happens after the contract ends? Will have to get the license then?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## japo64

helena said:


> Hi Elphaba,
> Sorry, but just to clarify, we can hire a car on a visit visa with an IDP and will not be required to get a UAE license once our residency visa comes through? This is because as a Malaysian, I wont' be able to convert my licence and will have to go through the lessons and such.
> What happens after the contract ends? Will have to get the license then?
> Thanks in advance!


I am on a residency visa already and been told by many car rental companies that's not possible to rent a car if you already have your residence visa. The only way is to have a UAE driving license.

I cannot swap my exisiting license and have to go for lesson. But be careful because you need your existing driving license to be at least 2 years old from date of issue in order to take 20 lessons. If not, you have to go for 40 lessons. It does not matter whether you have been driving for 20 years. And the 4 months waiting list thing is true. I have contacted Belhasa and Emirates driving centres and both of them told me the same. At Emirates they told me they have VIP classes but it will cost me AED 10k and at Belhasa costs AED 5k. What a ripp off!!!

If anyone know a better way please post it! We'll all appreciate it.

Regards


----------



## ayemax

*International Driving Permit*



Elphaba said:


> Which 'authorities' would that be? The government has advised that an IDP is required. Rental agencies are supposed to ask for it.
> 
> Whether you have been asked to provide it is not the point. It remains a legal requirement and it would be unwise not to have the IDP in case of an accident for example.
> 
> Laws may be randomly applied here, but flouting them isn't wise as non-compliance, if discovered, can frequently have serious consequences. Take my word for it that no one wants to even see inside a UAE prison.
> 
> 
> -


How easy is it to obtain an IDP once I am in Dubai? 
I will probably want to hire or lease a car within the next month or so [I arrive in Dubai on 21st Sept] so can obtain an IDP here in the UK before flying out, but I shall then be in the UAE for at least 3 years and the IDP issued in the UK is valid for only 12 months.
By the time the UK issued IDP runs out I will have my residency visa - does this make it any easier to renew the IDP in the UAE?


----------



## mazdaRX8

here it is guys:

For a fact, IF you are on a visit visa, you CAN drive a rental car legally with an IDP. NO PROBLEMS! HOWEVER, the second you convert to a residence visa, you HAVE to get a local license to drive, and cannot drive a rental car or otherwise, as this is illegal with some crazy fines, possible jail time thrown in with some "hardcore spit-flying, screaming in your ear" by the cops if you get caught.

I guess they trust visitors behind the wheel more than residents? prolly.


----------



## mazdaRX8

ayemax said:


> How easy is it to obtain an IDP once I am in Dubai?
> I will probably want to hire or lease a car within the next month or so [I arrive in Dubai on 21st Sept] so can obtain an IDP here in the UK before flying out, but I shall then be in the UAE for at least 3 years and the IDP issued in the UK is valid for only 12 months.
> By the time the UK issued IDP runs out I will have my residency visa - does this make it any easier to renew the IDP in the UAE?


Umm I believe your IDP must be obtained from the same country as your original DL. You cannot function on an IDP on a residence visa, it has to be a local license.


----------



## ayemax

*Idp*



mazdaRX8 said:


> here it is guys:
> 
> For a fact, IF you are on a visit visa, you CAN drive a rental car legally with an IDP. NO PROBLEMS! HOWEVER, the second you convert to a residence visa, you HAVE to get a local license to drive, and cannot drive a rental car or otherwise, as this is illegal with some crazy fines, possible jail time thrown in with some "hardcore spit-flying, screaming in your ear" by the cops if you get caught.
> 
> I guess they trust visitors behind the wheel more than residents? prolly.


Thanks Mazda - I think?
I assume the following, then:
[1] If I want a local licence I have to pass a local driving test
[2] If I have an IDP and, in say, 6 months when I am technically a resident, I can't get away with claiming, if stopped for any reason by the constabulary, that I am NOT a resident.


----------



## Maz25

If you are from a Europe/ USA/ Canada/ Oz (you need to check to make sure your country is on that list) and your passport is from the same country that issued your license, then you can simply swap the license. Otherwise, you have to have 20 lessons min and then take a test before you can get a UAE license. Mind you, once you see that mad driving here, you would probably be in 2 minds about driving!


----------



## greatexpectations

Maz25 said:


> If you are from a Europe/ USA/ Canada/ Oz (you need to check to make sure your country is on that list) and your passport is from the same country that issued your license, then you can simply swap the license. Otherwise, you have to have 20 lessons min and then take a test before you can get a UAE license. Mind you, once you see that mad driving here, you would probably be in 2 minds about driving!


that's better news...

are uk licenses convertible?


----------



## Maz25

greatexpectations said:


> that's better news...
> 
> are uk licenses convertible?



Yes, UK license can simply be swapped for a UAE license!


----------



## manxegator

Maz25 said:


> Yes, UK license can simply be swapped for a UAE license!


Hello Maz, according to what you say, I might have a bit of a problem, I have a spanish passport, but I took my driving license in Luxembourg (both in the EU), would that be an issue? do you know what would be the procedure? if you don't know, would you please tell me where can I check that? thanks.


----------



## qwert97

manxegator said:


> Hello Maz, according to what you say, I might have a bit of a problem, I have a spanish passport, but I took my driving license in Luxembourg (both in the EU), would that be an issue? do you know what would be the procedure? if you don't know, would you please tell me where can I check that? thanks.


Unfortunately it cannot be converted. The passport and the driving license should be from the same country.


----------



## manxegator

qwert97 said:


> Unfortunately it cannot be converted. The passport and the driving license should be from the same country.


Too bad, thanks.


----------



## manxegator

manxegator said:


> Too bad, thanks.


Hello again, sorry to be a pain. Are you sure of that? I checked on ????? ??? ?? ?????? ?????? ?????? ???
and I found the below. Both, my driving licence country and my home country are listed below. 

The countries from which citizens can transfer are given below: 

Australia, Austria, Bahrain, Belgium, Canada, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Iceland, Ireland, Italy, Japan, South Korea, Kuwait, Luxembourg, Netherlands, New Zealand, Norway, Oman, Poland, Portugal, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Singapore, Slovakia, South Africa, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, Turkey, United Kingdom, United States.


----------



## qwert97

manxegator said:


> Hello again, sorry to be a pain. Are you sure of that? I checked on ????? ??? ?? ?????? ?????? ?????? ???
> and I found the below. Both, my driving licence country and my home country are listed below.
> 
> The countries from which citizens can transfer are given below:
> 
> Australia, Austria, Bahrain, Belgium, Canada, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Iceland, Ireland, Italy, Japan, South Korea, Kuwait, Luxembourg, Netherlands, New Zealand, Norway, Oman, Poland, Portugal, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Singapore, Slovakia, South Africa, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, Turkey, United Kingdom, United States.


If I were you, I would give it a shot. The worst is that they will refuse and its worth a try.


----------



## manxegator

qwert97 said:


> If I were you, I would give it a shot. The worst is that they will refuse and its worth a try.


Thanks again, this forum is going to save my life. Hasta luego.


----------



## Maz25

qwert97 said:


> Unfortunately it cannot be converted. The passport and the driving license should be from the same country.


I agree with you. The passport and license have to match. I believe they used to allow you to swap before provided that both the passport and the license were on the list, even if they did not match! Unfortunately, the rules have now changed. My workmate's friend tried it - she has an Aussie passport and a South African license. She was told to take lessons! Unfortunately, the rules here are cast in stone and there does not seem to be any room for negotiations. Last I heard as well, everybody is going to have to take lessons soon regardless of where your license and passport was issued, except for citizens of GCC countries.


----------



## Sea

Did someone just say 40 lessons??? So if my non-convertible license + IDP isn't at least 2 years old, I have to take 40 lessons?? wirklich??
somebody shoot me now.... 

Thanks a lot, you guys!
Cheers!
Sea.


----------



## Ztrel0cK

It seems that the Driving License is the major problem here in Dubai. I'm now waiting for my final exam so these are my resent findings and thoughts.
Rules:
1. Whilst you don't have a residence visa in your passport you can rent a car. Some times you will have to provide your IDP, however RTA does not confirm this.
There are some rental agencies which don't ask you passport to prolong the rental =) I know people driving rental car for more than 6 months with residence and without UAE license. But you don't want to be caught by RTA or have any accident on the road. So risky options, but can work.
2. You can exchange your DL only if you have BOTH the driving license and passport from the country in the list. The country should be the same =) Some DL has to be translated on Arabic, which can be a pain =(
3. Once you get your RV and you where not so lucky to be from the listed country - you have no other option that go and take the lessons. 20 if you have more than 2 years exp, and 40 if no.
Schools:
The waiting list seems to be horrible. I was told that officially it takes up to 4 months to start the classes, 1-2 month for the classes and another 2-3-4 month waiting for tests. It's a pain. So the only one legal option is to apply to the VIP. I had info from almost all of the official schools, and it seems that prices vary from 10k AED with Emirates (total process like 2 months) to 2.8k - Dubai Driving Center.
I've selected DDC because of the more or less reasonable price and the case that my friend got his license in less than a month. I was not so lucky as him and for me it will be exactly 2 months. However, it was Ramadan, so I could not speed up the process. The good thing is that you don't have to take all 20 classes (hey, don't forget to pay for them anyway) and the waiting list is reasonable. The bed thing is that it is almost impossible to receive any info by phone - you just have to go there and speak to appropriate people (re scheduling etc.)
There are few other ways - ask your colleagues and people around - I know that there are 2 more not so legal options:
1. you just pay smth like 5-8k AED, don't go to the school (they do the official file for you) and in 3-4 weeks (if lucky) go to the exam. No guaranty, for sure =)
2. you pay up to 8kEUR and in a week you have an appointment with the loyal RTA official. This is risky and I don't no people who used this option, but I've told that it was offered to somebody...

Hope it helps and sorry for my bad English =)


----------



## Maz25

Ztrel0cK said:


> 2. you pay up to 8kEUR and in a week you have an appointment with the loyal RTA official. This is risky and I don't no people who used this option, but I've told that it was offered to somebody...


Lol! I thought it was all straight and narrow here!!! Don't start putting ideas in my head!!! 

But seriously though, this is not really advisable. It could backfire big time!!!


----------



## Ztrel0cK

Maz25 said:


> Lol! I thought it was all straight and narrow here!!! Don't start putting ideas in my head!!!
> 
> But seriously though, this is not really advisable. It could backfire big time!!!


I was surprised as well, however this seems to be truth =) 
And for sure I will never suggest to do anything illegal in this country - it doesn't worth it.


----------



## Shinjuku

Ztrel0cK said:


> The good thing is that you don't have to take all 20 classes (hey, don't forget to pay for them anyway) and the waiting list is reasonable. The bed thing is that it is almost impossible to receive any info by phone - you just have to go there and speak to appropriate people (re scheduling etc.)
> QUOTE]
> 
> Very informative!
> So you have to pay for the full 20 lessons, but may be allowed to take the test earlier?
> Is there a sensible way this is determined, or just depends on instructor's mood?
> 
> Amd what do the lessons consist of? 'How to speed and run others off the road', 'Driving on the opposite carriageway' and 'Effective use of the horn'???


----------



## Maz25

Shinjuku said:


> Ztrel0cK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing is that you don't have to take all 20 classes (hey, don't forget to pay for them anyway) and the waiting list is reasonable. The bed thing is that it is almost impossible to receive any info by phone - you just have to go there and speak to appropriate people (re scheduling etc.)
> QUOTE]
> 
> Amd what do the lessons consist of? 'How to speed and run others off the road', 'Driving on the opposite carriageway' and 'Effective use of the horn'???
> 
> 
> 
> More or less!! What else could they possibly teach, if anything at all!!!
> 
> Yes, it is 20 lessons. Apparently, you will be given a mock test and if your instructor feels that you are ready, then he will put you forward for the test. You do not have to take all 20 lessons but you still need to pay for all of them and your fees are non-refundable!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ztrel0cK

Shinjuku said:


> Ztrel0cK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very informative!
> So you have to pay for the full 20 lessons, but may be allowed to take the test earlier?
> Is there a sensible way this is determined, or just depends on instructor's mood?
> 
> Amd what do the lessons consist of? 'How to speed and run others off the road', 'Driving on the opposite carriageway' and 'Effective use of the horn'???
> 
> 
> 
> So this school has a very good approach to their VIP package:
> You are supposed to take 20 classes. These should be 8 theory + 20 driving. However, DDC counts theory as driving classes, so only 12 are left. And for VIPs you have to spend just 1 hour for theory, which is good as well.
> Driving it self is like 1 hour lesson which consists of 2 classes. So you need only 6 days to take all of them. However, after 2-3 lesson you can ask your teacher or manager for the assesment test and end your classes.
> Driving classes themselfs are very usefull to understand the exam rules - there is a lot of stuff you have to keep in mind to pass the exam. So I would recomend to take at least 2 lessons.
Click to expand...


----------



## Maz25

Ztrel0cK said:


> Shinjuku said:
> 
> 
> 
> Driving classes themselfs are very usefull to understand the exam rules - there is a lot of stuff you have to keep in mind to pass the exam. So I would recomend to take at least 2 lessons.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please elaborate on this point? If there is a set standard, then I will feel a lot better about going for a test!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ztrel0cK

Maz25 said:


> Ztrel0cK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please elaborate on this point? If there is a set standard, then I will feel a lot better about going for a test!
> 
> 
> 
> There are lot of small things you have to know, such as: you have to open the door with *2* hands, you have to make sure that instructor sees all you 4 steps of mirror checking when changing the lane, u-turn rules etc. It's just much more easy to spend 1-2 days than wait for the 2nd try of the test.
> My instructor is not so good with english, so he shows me some book with all these rules and pictures when he wants to explain something. However as far as I understand you can not by it - it's an examinators book =(
> Other good point of taking few classes is to get common with the closest roads and signs there as the exam will be in the area.
Click to expand...


----------



## Maz25

Ztrel0cK said:


> Maz25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are lot of small things you have to know, such as: you have to open the door with *2* hands, you have to make sure that instructor sees all you 4 steps of mirror checking when changing the lane, u-turn rules etc. It's just much more easy to spend 1-2 days than wait for the 2nd try of the test.
> My instructor is not so good with english, so he shows me some book with all these rules and pictures when he wants to explain something. However as far as I understand you can not by it - it's an examinators book =(
> Other good point of taking few classes is to get common with the closest roads and signs there as the exam will be in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip! I can manage the signal test; it's just the practical test that I was concerned about. I'm sure I can put all my bad habits to one side for 10 mins though!!!
> 
> But, I absolutely love the bit about opening the door with both hands!!! I never even drive with both hands on the wheeel!!! This should be fun!!! I'll just tell the examiner to buckle up, say your prayers and let's ride!
Click to expand...


----------



## Maz25

I just spoke to Dubai Driving School and I am even more confused now! Why did they tell me I could go straight for the test if I have a UK license??? That contradicts the 3 other versions of the same thing that I have been previously told. I think I will call again just to be sure (I was actually starting to get used to that tone after holding the line forever and a day - sounded like the ice cream van!)


----------



## Ztrel0cK

Maz25 said:


> I just spoke to Dubai Driving School and I am even more confused now! Why did they tell me I could go straight for the test if I have a UK license??? That contradicts the 3 other versions of the same thing that I have been previously told. I think I will call again just to be sure (I was actually starting to get used to that tone after holding the line forever and a day - sounded like the ice cream van!)


Hey, if you've got the UK license (and UK passport) for more than 2 years - go directly to RTA branch and change it =) 
Otherwise, if it's less than for 2 years - may be some add. rulles can apply. You never know what are the rules in this city =)


----------



## Maz25

Ztrel0cK said:


> Hey, if you've got the UK license (and UK passport) for more than 2 years - go directly to RTA branch and change it =)
> Otherwise, if it's less than for 2 years - may be some add. rulles can apply. You never know what are the rules in this city =)



I don't have a UK passport, hence the lessons! Well, if I can get away with going straight for a test, then I certainly wouldn't say no! It's ridiculous how a UK license accompanied by a passport is ok but not the license on its own. It seems that they think you use your passport to drive!

You are right though - even the people who make the rules do not know them!!!


----------



## Ztrel0cK

Maz25 said:


> I don't have a UK passport, hence the lessons! Well, if I can get away with going straight for a test, then I certainly wouldn't say no! It's ridiculous how a UK license accompanied by a passport is ok but not the license on its own. It seems that they think you use your passport to drive!
> 
> You are right though - even the people who make the rules do not know them!!!


Yep, it sounds crazy... I have more than 7 years driving exp. - and still have to waste time with this stuff. And the thing I never will understand - why I cannot rent a car starting the moment of my residence? How das it correlate with my driving skills? =) I can see the point in limitations to by the car, but come on - renting should be available =(


----------



## hksgp

Hi, Ztrel0cK and Maz25,

So, where exactly is DDS? Couldn't find the address on either the internet or yellow pages.

Thanks!


----------



## Maz25

hksgp said:


> Hi, Ztrel0cK and Maz25,
> 
> So, where exactly is DDS? Couldn't find the address on either the internet or yellow pages.
> 
> Thanks!


They are located along Jumeirah Beach Road, opposite the dry docks. You can call them on 04 345 5855.

Taxi drivers will know!


----------



## hksgp

Thanks, Maz25! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Ztrel0cK

hksgp said:


> Thanks, Maz25! Have a great weekend!


Onestly I believe that's a waste of time to call tham - going there directly is more effective =)

btw, I've passed the final test today. It's really easy if you have any kind of driving skills =)
And a small update - final costs for 20 lessons VIP with all extra costs will be 3250 =) (450AED for all extra stuff).


----------



## Maz25

Ztrel0cK said:


> Onestly I believe that's a waste of time to call tham - going there directly is more effective =)
> 
> btw, I've passed the final test today. It's really easy if you have any kind of driving skills =)
> And a small update - final costs for 20 lessons VIP with all extra costs will be 3250 =) (450AED for all extra stuff).


I'm turning green in the face with envy! Congrats!

I was told 10k (not by DDC though!), else I would have paid up had I known it was only 3k. I'm meant to go down there again at some point this week - will ask them about this! Why did they not tell me this instead of letting me suffer at the hands of merciless taxi drivers - (I did actually meet a really taxi driver today - even wished me a nice day! )!!!!

You are right about going down there; calling is a waste of time as half of the time, they do not even bother to answer the phone!


----------



## Ztrel0cK

Maz25 said:


> I'm turning green in the face with envy! Congrats!
> 
> I was told 10k (not by DDC though!), else I would have paid up had I known it was only 3k. I'm meant to go down there again at some point this week - will ask them about this! Why did they not tell me this instead of letting me suffer at the hands of merciless taxi drivers - (I did actually meet a really taxi driver today - even wished me a nice day! )!!!!
> 
> You are right about going down there; calling is a waste of time as half of the time, they do not even bother to answer the phone!


Yep, I've heared about 6-10k as well - you will pay this amount in the Emirates School and some others. I have no clue why DCC is so extreamly cheap, but I like it =) It's overcrowded and the service is not the best, but c'mon - I've managed to finish everything in less than 2 months, and this taking into account Ramadan and Eid brake. Normal timing is 1 month. Just go to reception, say you want the VIP and that's it =) Don't ask them anything - they are not smart enough =)


----------



## regilito

Can i exchange my Saudi,Oman & Canadian License w/ UAE License?
I'm moving to Dubai and I'm a Permanent Resident in Canada and not yet citizen, i have 4 driving license in diff. countries such as; Philippines,Oman, Saudi and Canada. 

Can i exchange one of them with the UAE License?


----------



## rsinner

regilito said:


> Can i exchange my Saudi,Oman & Canadian License w/ UAE License?
> I'm moving to Dubai and I'm a Permanent Resident in Canada and not yet citizen, i have 4 driving license in diff. countries such as; Philippines,Oman, Saudi and Canada.
> 
> Can i exchange one of them with the UAE License?


i dont think so
but go to one of the RTA counters in malls/offices and find out> what will probably happen is that you might be able to take a test directly


----------

